# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Ars

## Fiori

Nuk kam pasur shume kohe te lire ditet e fundit dhe kam mbetur disi mbrapa me leximin e materialeve qe kam pasur ne shtepi. Sot po i hidhja nje sy nje numri te Ars dhe duke lexuar me bene "pershtypje" krijimet e letrareve te rinj _(nxenes te shkollave te mesme ne Shqiperi)_. 
Po hedh tek kjo teme disa nga krijimet e tyre, ne menyre qe dhe ju te keni mundesine te reflektoni apo te jepni ndonje mendim per brezin e ri te "shkrimtareve shqiptare". 




_Drilona Oblika_

*Se syte e mi keshtu e shohin boten*

Eci rruges si nje kalimtare e heshtur. Syte derdhin ca kristale loti dhe vuajtja perpin shpirtin. E vrare shpirterisht jetoj kete bote ku engjej jane djaj e djajte engjej, ku njerzit fshehin ndjenjat e tyre e kur duan ata nxjerrin kthetrat e tyre per te helmuar me te pambrojturit. Syte e mi e shohin boten si nje vend ku njerezit vrasin njeri-tjetrin, ku zemra s'njeh dashuri, por vec urrejtje, ku loti eshte gazim dhe vuzeqeshja trishtim. Do te doja qe keta syte e mi ta shihnin boten ashtu sic dua une dhe jo si eshte krijuar. Nuk e di pse disa njerez jane te obsesionuar per lufte dhe jo per paqe. Disa njerez kane lindur per te vuajtur e disa te tjere per te shkaktuar vuajtje. Nuk arrij ta kuptoj kete bote qe hiqet si mbrekulli, por ne te vertete eshte nje ferr per njerezit. Kam menduar se bota eshte e vukur, por sa me shume qe rritem kuptoj se qenkam gabuar. Kjo bote s'eshte per ne. Nuk jam pesimiste per te ardhmen, por per kete jete qe jetojme. Cdo dite zgjohem me shpresa. Cdo dite shpresoj se syte e mi te pafajshem s'do te shohin boten si nje enigme pa fund. Shpresoj qe syte e mi do ta shohin ate me plot optimizem. Nje dite syte e mi do ta shohin boten ashtu sic dua une, plot miresi dhe dashuri, por qe te ndodhe kjo gje duhet te jemi ne qe ta ndryshojme boten.


_Ediref Kliti_

*Ku ta di*

Ku ta di nese syte e tua
shprehnin vertete ate qe thua?
Ku ta di nese zeri yt
tingellon vetem per mua?
Ku ta di nese buzeqeshja jote
s'do me genjeje nje dite?
Ku ta di nese fjalet e bukura
s'do i marrin me vete stuhite?
Ku ta di?


*Perendim i embel*

Gjithcka mbeti atje...
Ne ate perendim te embel
...puthje, ngrohtesi, te qeshura...
Edhe zemra, atje ndaloi.
Atje ndeza nje zjarr
me shkendija qe fiken e ndizen
mes mijera vegimeve
Atje lindi dhimbja, 
pasioni, endrra...
Ai perendim, aq shume
me mungon 
aq shume....



_Teuta Hardhiqaj_

*Vjeshta*

Gjethet shperndare neper toke
si copeza mendimesh.
Shiu-litar lan udhet,
si lote femije.

Qielli me re te trishtuara
enderron kaltersine
e veres qe do te vije.


*Nen flaken e kandilit*

Ne naten e shurdhet me uje 
qe ndrisin
me zemer te thyer,
femijet rrisin.

Therrime atje, therrime ketu,
kembe te ngrira
vater pa dru...

Pa shtroje pertoke,
Pa gje nen krye,
femija mbeshtetet

Nen flaken e kandilit
nga pak vajguri tretet...


*Pa ty*

Sa vere e trishtuar!
Shi dhe vetem shi...
E si te dilte dielli, pa ty?...
Nate pa hene...
tmerr, marezi...
E si te dilte hena, pa ty?...
Dite e shurdher,
pa kenge, pa melodi...
E si te kendohej kenga, pa ty?


*Perseritje*

Iken, iken, iken...
Sa dhimbje!
e perseri...

Iken, iken, iken...
Perbindeshi det merr e 
Gelltit

E shtriga vdekje,
perserit, perserit...


_Dorela Tula_

*Po vuaj*

Po vuaj dicka
Qe ju pa e kuptuar 
Me denoni.
Po jetoj dicka
Qe ju pa ndjere
e Shihni.
Rreth, mijera reflekse
Qe te turbullojne shpirtin,
tenda te erreta
Qe te pengojne shikimin.


*E humbur*

E humbur jam ne kete rruge,
ku pre e nates eshte heshtja
ku pre e heshtjes jam une,
ku pre e imja eshte dashuria,
ku pre e dashurise je ti, 
ku pre e jotja jam une.
Ndalem ketu
e perseri e humbur mbetem.


*Dy fjale*

Dy fjale ne nje heshtje.
Dy heshtje, 
ne nje puthje.
Dy puthje,
ne nje ndjenje.
Dy ndjenja
ne nje cmenduri.


*Mall*

Puthje...
e zemra shtang.
Lot...
e shpirti qan.
Cudi!
Pse valle?
sec ndjeva mall...


*Cekuiliber*

Mengjesi naiv me c'ekuilibroi mendimet
e njenjat m'i trazoi,
nata ra, 
si nje trendafil midis ferrit,
me e mebel se jeta


*Eshte bota*

Derra hipokrite,
kulceder e mbuluar
me lekura njerezish, 
eshte bota.
Gjithesia e gjithesise,
lule e vyshkur,
peme thare,
gjethe e zverdhur,
eshte bota.
Gjithesia e gjithesise. 


*Kujtese e lodhur*

Nder qelizat e viteve, 
mbaj nje mall qe digjet.
Kujtesa e lodhur,
e kalon imazhin e saj.
nder vena ndjej
ende nje mall qe digjet.
Skutave te shpirtit,
nje kujtim i pafaj.


_Etleva Bajraktari_

*Krijese e Pafajshme*

Te gjithe e njihnin. E embel, e brishte, kapricoze, enderrimtare. Ajo 
qendronte ne nje qoshe te korridorit te shkolles me enderren e saj
qe i flinte ne kraharor, ne mendje, ne cdo qelize te trupit te saj.
Por askush nuk e njihte historine e zemres se saj. Diku ajo kishte 
degjuar se dashuria eshte e bukur, te ben te enderrosh. Ajo kapej 
dhe vertitej fort mire pas ketyre fjaleve. Dhe atje ku zemra flet s'ka
frike. Ajo ishte njera nga ata. Mbi supet e saj rendonte tragjedia e 
shume prej moshatareve te saj: Edhe ajo si te tjeret kishte dashuruar
ose ishte ai i pari, i cili, me veshtrimet, perkedheljet dhe puthjet 
e para ia kishte mesuar asaj mirefilli se c'do te thoshte dashuri. Ata 
ishin nje, kishin krijuar njeri-tjetrin dhe asgje ne kete bote nuk
mund t'i ndante dot. Sa e embel jeta kur s'ka bubullima, kur
degjohen rrahjet e zemrave dhe dalngadale nata zbulon kapakun e 
kujtimeve dhe papritur vdes enderra e lige per te nesermen.
Keshtu ndodhi edhe me te. AJo dshuronte pa kufij. Pervec kesaj
dashurie te mbinatyrshme, ajo ruante nje sekret ne brendi te qenies 
se saj.
Gjithcka kishte qene nje enderr mallengjyese, por sic thone: cdo
fillim i bukur e ka nje fund tragjik. Mjaftoi ndjesia, perkedhelja qe
ajo kisdegjuar padashur brenda trupit te saj. Tashme nje tjeter 
jete po celte dhe ishte kjo vajze qe me dashurine dhe ngrohtesine e 
nje nene do te nxirrte ne jete qenien qe egzistonte brenda saj. Me doren prej femije me syte qe nuk i thaheshin as edhe nje moment,
ajo po jetonte nje ankth, nje frike, nje enderr qe s'do te kishte 
kurre mbarim. Rrahjet e zemres se saj numerojne caste te lumtura
te nje jete tjeter te zbuluar ne ate mengjes te mjegullt kur dita kishte
filluar si zakonisht per te tjeret, por ndryshe per te. C'faj kishte kjo
krijese e pafajshme? I dashuri i vajzes ishte larguar dhe as qe i binte
nder mend per te.
E ndersa ajo ecte, rende drejt rrugeve pa kthim te atij qyteti te 
vrazhde, gjithnje vetem. Ne cdo hap qe hidhte mallkonte veten, 
boten, cdo gje, madje edhe diten qe lindi. Kjo tragjedi, sipas saj, 
kishte vetem nje rrugedalje, vdekjen.
Degjohej zeri i foshnjes se saj qe kerkonte te jetonte.
Ndoshta ishte ky momenti fatal qe e zuri ne befasi kemba e saj
rreshkiti mbi asfaltin e lagur ku kohe me pare ajo luante e lumtur, 
ku e qeshura e saj trondiste qytetin, ku ajo perjetonte castet e 
lumtura me te dashurin e saj.
Cdo enderr, shprese, ankth, frike dhe turp moren fund ketu.
Duhej qe te paguante me jeten e saj dhe te foshnjes qe bota te flinte 
e qete, ajo, bota, shtriga e madhe. 



_Fatjona nderu_

*Pervuatja lind dashurine*

Vuatje...Po, po te gjitheve na ka rene rasti ta degjojme kete fjale. Ne mos duke e provuar, duke e degjuar jemi perballuar me germat e saj. Te vuaje shpirti eshte e dhimbshme. Dhimbja e hedh faren e saj ne shpirt e atje mbin vuajtja. 
Tek kaloj ne nje nga rrugicat e qytetit, pashe nje vajze. Fytyra e saj shprehte vuatje. M'u dhimbs. Ishte e bukur, e hijshme, me nje fytyre negjellore, por prape vuante. Syte ngjyre boje qielli lotonin. Pikat e kristalit nuk donin ta linin t eshihte. U ndal...U ndala edhe une. Iu afrova dhe ashtu papritur, si te njohura te vjetra, vazhduam rrugen bashke. Pamja e lashte e rrugices se qytetit me mbushte plot gjalleri e lloj lloj mendimesh me vinin ne koke. Ajo nuk flsite, as une. "Jam Ela e pervuajtura", tha me ne fund. E veshtrova. Fjala e pervuajtura me mbeti ne mend. C'donte t ethoshte me te? Edhe pse nuk flisnim, edhe pse nuk shkembenim as shikime, vazhduam te ecnim ngadale. "Po ti ke vuajtur?", me pyeti ajo. Ne fillim nuk fola, me pas thashe, "vuajtejn te gjithe e kemi provuar". Ne fund te rruges, ajo pa tek grindej nje vajze me nje djale. Papritur u shkeput nga une dhe u afrohet atyre. Kisha frike se cfare do te ndodhte. Djalit sec i tha disa fjale te ashpra, qe nuk i degjoja dot, pasi qendroja larg tyre. Djali u largua i cuditur, duke lene vajzen e tij te vetme me Elen. Ela e perqafoi vajzen qe deri atehere qante perpara te dashurit te saj. E perqafoi sikur te ishte dikush qe e kishte njohur kohe me pare dhe per te cilen e kishte marre malli shume.



_Drilona Oblika_

* Jeta*

Ecim ne heshtje 
ne rrugen pa kthim
me shpirtin e trazuar
duke kerkuar sherim.

Jeta na ka faolur
lumturi dhe zhgenjime
por gjithmone ne zemra mbesin
me te bukurat kujtime.

Jeta kaq ka faj
te mohon dicka
te dhuron dicka tjeter
dhe pastaj te thote "Ndal".

Kjo ndalese e jona 
behet pergjithmone
dhe jeta nga ne largohet
perfundimisht na harron

Pastaj vjen vdekja
dhe prej saj s'largohet dot
na vjen keq per njerezit qe lame
qe per ne derdhin lot.

Prandaj jeta s'eshte nje loder
me te s'duhet te luash
jeta eshte e jotja
dhe duhet ta duash.


*Antiteze ndjenjash*

Kur ti me doje
une nuk te doja
kur ti mua me mendoje
une ty te harroja.

tani qe me s'me do
Tani une ty te dua
tani une mendoj per ty
ndersa ti me ke harruar mua.  



_Festime Laci_

*Isha yll, por nuk jam me*

Ike dhe vone je kthyer
emrit tim mos i bej ze
mos me kerko ne qiellin e nates
isha yll, por nuk jam me.

Ne mes yjeve te pafund
mos u end per te megjetur
isha dje, por sot s'ja me 
dita ime tani ka vdekur.

Mos me thirr per te rilindur
sepse s'degjoj asgje
as ne kete bote e as tek yjet
mua s'do te me gjesh me.

Mos qaj kur te jete nate
lote s'kam per t'i pare
as mos qaj kur te linde dielli
rrezet e tij kane per t'i thare

Qaj kur yjet t'i zene rete
me ty do te qaje edhe qielli
per nje yll qe e vrave vete
s'do shkelqeje me as dielli.  



_Emanuela Gjeloshi_

*Eklips*

Nga malli, 
hena puthi diellin.
Nga dashuria,
nje puthje dhashe.
Eklips qe zgjat pak...

Plus

Ne rene e lagur si pasqyre,
derdheshin te bute si vale
Puthjet ne faqet e ndezura
Si lot rreshqisnin ngadale.

Fshihnin 1001 deshira
ne ishuj enderras te dy
Mengjeseve rilindim ne hapesire
dhe mbysnim njeri-tjetrin po aty.

Si femije luanim loje te rriturish,
pa rregulla, pa lexka, pa kufij.
Permbyseshim si mbreter te braktisur,
sundonim njeri-tjetrin po aty.


*Ftohtesi*

Puthjet humben,
i ngriu dimri.
Ngjenjat u treten,
i fryu era.
Zemra pushoi,
kish ftohte e mjra.

----------


## Sokoli

*Permbajtja e Nr. 28 te revistes letrare shqiptare ars*

_kasëm trebeshina, intervistë ekskluzive për ars

debat për hapjen e dosjeve të shkrimtarëve_


Revista hapet me bisedën mes shkrimtarit disident çek Milan Kundera dhe
Philip Roth, me titull: Kundera: Është shumë e thjeshtë të dënosh
gulagët, por të flakësh tej poezinë totalitariste është më e vështirë 
se kurrë.

Editoriali me titull Shkrimtarët i kanë përgatitur vetë dosjet e tyre
është shkruar Irhan Jubica.

Tema qendrore e debatit të këtij numri, mbi të cilën është hartuar edhe
editoriali i mësipërm, është: Hapja e dosjeve, një proces joletrar me
ndikim mbi letërsinë. Në lidhje me këtë temë, kanë shkruar për ars:
Leka Ndoja: Paraja morale, dosjet ose energjia negative
Blendi Kraja: Njerëzit me dosje janë në pushtet

Po në funksion të debatit, botohet intervista ekskluzive me shkrimtarin
Kasëm Trebeshina, me titull Në Shqipëri, shkrimtari i parë caktohet me
dekret shtetëror, si edhe letra e fundit që bashkëshortja Nadezhda nuk 
ia nisi kurrë poetit disident rus Osip Mandelstam, sepse ai kishte vdekur.
Letra titullohet E braktisur nga shpresa dhe është shkëputur nga libri
me të njëjtin titull i N. Mandelstamit.

Në këtë numrë botohen shkrime kritike, recensa dhe paraqitje për librat 
e dalë kohët e fundit, si dhe për autorë të veçantë, dhe konkretisht:
Sorollatjet gjuhësore të Edmond Tupjes nga Gazmend Bërlajolli, mbi
librin Pro translatore të Edmond Tupjes;
Shakatë teorike të Zejnullah Rrahmanit nga Sali Bytyçi, mbi librin
Teoritë letrare klasike të Zejnullah Rrahmanit;
Përkthimi i ndijes nga Gazmend Bërlajolli, mbi librin Albagen të
Blendi Krajës;
Camaj: poetika e palimpestit nga Ardian Marashi, mbi veprën poetike 
të Martin Camajt (inkuadruar në rubrikën seRIozisht);
Gjuha është ende në pritje të poetëve nga Sokol Zekaj, fragmente nga
libri i fundit eseistik i këtij autori;
Xhuzepina Demetra Skirň nga Katerina Xukaro, mbi krijimtarinë e poetes
së re arbëreshe Xhuzepina Demetra Skirň (inkuadruar në rubrikën premisa
 poezia e re arbëreshe).

Një vend i rëndësishëm i është kushtuar shkrimit të autorëve Myrvete e
Begzad Baliu Nostalgjia dhe neveria nga pashallëqet letrare, si reagim
ndaj shkrimit të Bardh Frangut Debati për Hivziun do të ishte i dobishëm
dhe shumë interesant, botuar numrin e kaluar të revistës ars.

Rubrikat e përhershme paraqesin:
arbërisht nga Mario Bellizzi: Demokracia me kapuç dhe derri që suvarën
arabin
 qiell i përtejmë nga Jozef Radi: Poezi dhe prozë poetike nga 
Giuseppe
Ungareti: Vetëm vvdekja është serioze
poezi gjermane përkthyer nga Ferdinand Laholli: Poezi nga Kristiane
Allert-Wybranietz (shoqëruar me origjinalin gjermanisht).
poezi nanglisht përkthyer nga Blendi Kraja: Poezi nga Fernando Pessoa
(shoqëruar me origjinalin në anglisht).
teatri nga Jeton Neziraj: Teatri Dodona  muza e rezistencës
 mbishkrim përkthyer nga Laura Shimili: Vazhdon botimi i librit
Letërsia dhe e Keqja nga George Bataille me kapitullin A duhet djegur Kafka?.

Shtojca e përhershme ars plus i kushtohet studiuesit Jonathan Culler
(Xhonatan Kaller) me një kapitull nga libri i tij Ferdinand dë Sosyr, 
të cilin ars do ta botojë së shpejti me të gjitha të drejtat e botimit 
në gjuhën shqipe.

Krijimtaria këtë numër vjen me ekskluzivitetin e botimit në shqip të
pjesëve të zgjedhura nga poeti boshnjak Goran Simiç.

Letërsia shqipe këtë numër prezantohet me autorët: Leka Ndoja, Mirela
Sula, Xhuzepina Demetra Skiro, Shpëtim Myshketa. Majlinda Bashllari dhe
Agim Bajrami, ndërsa letërsia e huaj me Goran Simiç, Giuseppe Ungareti,
Fernando Pessoa dhe Kristiane Allert-Wybranietz.

Përkthimet e këtij numri janë realizuar nga: Gilmana Bushati, Faruk
Myrtaj, Laura Shimili, Ferdinand Laholli, Jozef Radi dhe Blendi Kraja.

----------


## Sokoli

*Permbajtja e Nr. 29 te revistes letrare shqiptare ars*(i cili eshte ende ne qarkullim)

_dosjet e shkrimtarëve të kosovës
dhe autorët që dëshmuan kundër adem demaçit_


Revista hapet me ciklin poetik Mu thaftë dora, Prishtinë të autores
Hida Halimi.

Editoriali me titull Kundër aleancës së heshtjes është shkruar nga Irhan
Jubica.

Ky numër i ars-it është përqëndruar në dosjevet e shkrimtarëve, por 
këtë herë duke shqyrtuar sidomos dosjet e shkrimtarëve të Kosovës. Brenda
hapësirës së temës Dosjet e vërteta të shkrimtarëve, botohen 
shkrimet:
Myrvete & Begzad Baliu: A ka dosje të shkrimtarëve në Kosovë
Blendi Kraja: Avangardët fluturojnë ulët

Në funksion të kësaj teme botohen dëshmitë e disa shkrimtarëve të 
Kosovës e Maqedonisë, të bëra në gjyq kundër Adem Demaçit. Ndër kryesoret 
veçojmë dëshmitë e Ali Aliut, Zekeria Canës, Fahredin Gungës, Din Mehmetit, 
Anton Pashkut, Sylejman Drinit, Mehmet Ahmetit, Rafael Sopit e Adem Gajtanit.

Ndërsa në vazhdën e hulumtimeve në periodikët letrarë shqiptarë të
realizmit socialist, ribotohen pjesë të zgjedhura nga krijimtaria e 
shumë autorëve shqiptarë të asaj periudhe, botuar në gazetën Drita të 
viteve 70-të, krijime këto të përfshira në shkrimin me titull Histeria
kolektive e artistëve shqiptarë. Ndër emrat e cituar më së shumti,
përmendim: Dionis Bubani, Natasha Lako, Moikom Zeqo, Adriatik Kallulli,
Myzafer Xhaxhiu, Çapajev Gjokutaj, Bedri Dedja, Ismail Kadare, Koço
Bihiku, Jorgo Bulo, Xhevahir Spahiu, Rudolf Marku, Fatos Arapi, Sami
Milloshi, Fadil Kraja, Bardhyl Londo, Xhevat Lloshi, Gjovalin Shkurtaj,
Pirro Misha, Preç Zogaj, Fluturak Germenji etj. (Për ilustrim të vlerave të kësaj krijimtarie e të deklaratave të sinqerta të këtyre autorëve 
për besnikëri ndaj PPSH-së e Enver Hoxhës, po japim vargjet e një poezie të
Natasha Lakos:  Revolucion, / Ideologji, / Diktaturë e proletariatit. 
/Ne poetët gjejmë poezinë / në jetën e njeriut / edhe pas një kazme, pas
një referati.)

Qëllimit të rivlerësimit të autorëve dhe veprave të letërsisë shqipe, 
në këtë numër i shërben edhe botimi i një interviste (të vitit 1997, dhënë
poetes Luljeta Lleshanaku) me përkthyesin Hans-Joachim Lanksch, të
titulluar: Kundër Kadaresë mit,

Në reagim të shkrimeve të botuara më parë në ars, këtë herë botohen:
Bardh Frangu: Zor është të reagosh, zor është të heshtësh, në 
përgjigje të artikujve të Myrvete & Begzad Baliut, si dhe të editorialit të 
numrit të kaluar në ars Shkrimtarët i kanë përgatitur vetë dosjet e tyre.
Blendi Kraja: Për Hivziun, Pashkun, Balitë, Frangun, në përgjigje të
reagimit të mësipërm të Bardh Frangut.
Faslli Haliti: Ai që sajoni jeni ju, zoti Jubica, dhe jo unë, në
përgjigje të editorialit të numrit të kaluar të ars-t, të autorit 
Irhan Jubica. (Në vend të replikës, ars ka zgjedhur botimin e poezisë Një
natë me sekretarin e partisë po nga autori Haliti, si dhe fragmente të
zgjedhura nga recensa e Ismail Kadaresë për librin e parë të këtij
autori.)

Në rubrikën e re kushtim, me kërkesë të mjaft lexuesve dhe disa
shkrimtarëve nga Kosova, Mali i Zi dhe Maqedonia, botohet poezia 
Flamur shekujsh e autorit Ali Podrimja, të cilën autori ia ka kushtuar Titos 
së dashtun.

Në reagim të një shkrimi të gazetës Shekulli për botimin në Shqipëri 
të romanit Njëmbëdhjetë minuta të Paulo Coelhos, botohet Letra e Hapur 
e Përfaqësuesit të Revistës Letrare Shqiptare Ars në Kosovë, z. Blendi
Kraja drejtuar Përfaqësuesit të Republikës së Shqipërisë në Kosovë, z.
Bashkim Rama. Në këtë Letër të Hapur theksohet se romani i autorit
brazilian është botuar në gjuhën shqipe së pari në Kosovë, që prej disa
muajsh nga Ndërmarrja Botuese Gjon Buzuku e Prishtinës, dhe lajmi për
botimin e parë në shqip nga Shtëpia Botuese Toena në Tiranë është
mashtrim dhe për këtë duhet mbajtur përgjegjësi nga instancat 
përkatëse.

Rubrikat e përhershme paraqesin:
seRRiozisht nga Ardian Marashi: Mbi burrni e mbi bura
premisa nga Katerina Xukaro: Zef Kakoca, zëri arbëresh që këndon e vepron
fjalorth nga Gazmend Krasniqi: Gjeniu është puna
 arbërisht nga Mario Bellizzi: Rrëfenja popullore arbëreshe
refuzim nga Ardian Ndreca: Fjalor veror për shqiptarët
 qiell i përtejmë nga Jozef Radi: Nga krijimtaria e Fernando Pessoas:
Poeti si filozof i shtirjes
poezi gjermane përkthyer nga Ferdinand Laholli: Poezi nga Wolfgang
Windhausen (shoqëruar me origjinalin gjermanisht).
poezi nanglisht përkthyer nga Blendi Kraja: Poezi nga Robert Frost,
Anon dhe Roger McGough (shoqëruar me origjinalin në anglisht).
 mbishkrim përkthyer nga Laura Shimili: Vazhdon botimi i librit
Letërsia dhe e Keqja nga George Bataille me pjesën e dytë të 
kapitullit A duhet djegur Kafka?.


Letërsia shqipe këtë numër prezantohet me autorët: Gilmana Bushati, 
Hida Halimi, Zef Kakoca, Ferdinand Laholli, Bardh Frangu, Mustafa Ferizi,
Lavdimir Marku, Algert Siqeca, Ardita Jatru, Bajram Sefaj, Remzi 
Limani, Jeton Kelmendi, Halit Ajdini, Lindita Komani, Mimoza Gyrcari dhe Fran
Shkëmbi, ndërsa letërsia e huaj me Ferndando Pessoa, Wolfgang Windhausen, Anon, Robert Frost, Roger McGough, Franco Battiato dhe Demostenis Vutirias.

Përkthimet e këtij numri janë realizuar nga: Arben Idrizi, Lavdimir 
Marku,Ferdinand Laholli, Jozef Radi, Blendi Kraja dhe Laura Shimili.

----------


## Sokoli

*Permbajtja e Nr. 30 te revistes letrare shqiptare ars e cila del kete te diele.*

_intervistë ekskluzive me përkthyesin dhe studiuesin Robert Elsie_

_Revista hapet me një cikël prozash të shkurtëra të autorit Shazim
Mehmeti., të titulluar: Zoti veç mbledh psherëtimat._

Editoriali me titull Komunikimi i përulur ndërakademik është shkruar nga Myrvete & Begzad Baliu.

Reagimet e shumta të ardhura në redaksinë e revistës pas editorialeve 
të dy numrave të fundit, si dhe pas botimit të dëshmive të disa 
shkrimtarëve kundër kolegëve të tyre, janë pasqyruar gjerësisht në këtë numër të "ars-it:
Faruk Myrtaj: Anton Pashku dhe të tjerët
Naim Shala: Enver Hoxhës i këndoi populli ashtu si edhe Ali Podrimja
Titos, si dhe përgjigjja ndaj këtij reagimi nga përfaqësuesi i 
ars-it në Kosovë, Blendi Kraja Spiunët e Dushko Ristiqit në Kuvendin e 
Kosovës nuk janë problem i ars-it.
Pas botimit të poezisë Flamur shekujsh të cilën Ali Podrimja ia ka
kushtuar ish-udhëheqësit jugosllav J. B. Tito, autori ka reaguar ndaj
kësaj zgjedhjeje të revistës, duke kërkuar publikimin edhe të vitit kur
është shkruar poezia. Për këtë qëllim, ars e riboton këtë poezi, si 
dhe reagimin e autorit në ligjëratë të drejtë: Ali Podrimja: Kam luejtë 
koq*e me Titon.
Gjithashtu, në rubrikën Kushtim të këtij numri botohet poezia Për 
një psallmëtar të shitur nga këshilltari aktual i kryeministrit të 
Shqipërisë Agim Isaku, të cilën autori ia kushtonte Gjergj Fishtës në vitin 
1981, e ku, mes të tjerash e vlerëson kështu krjimtarinë e poetit Gjergj 
Fishta:

Dhe them: gjithë çke shkruar është vërtet e pështirë:/Psallm i
zvargur,/uratë vdekjeje,/ftohtësi,/këllirë.

Një vend të rëndësishëm zënë këtë numër hulumtimet e bëra në gazetën
Drita të vitit 1977, ku botohen shkrime, fragmente e poezi nga autorë 
të ndryshëm, si Pirro Misha, Arben Shehu, Agim Gjakova, Rudolf Marku,
Katjusha Pogaçi, Agim Cerga, Zimo Krutaj, Pandeli Koçi, Floresha 
Haxhiaj, Ali Xhiku, Rezear Xhaxhiu, Novruz Shehu, Balil Gjini, Moikom Zeqo, Gent Arbana (pseudonimi i një shkrimtari të njohur), Ismail Kadare, Diana 
Çuli, Gjovalin Shkurtaj, Luan Qafëzezi etj. Bie në sy me këtë rast, një 
artikull i gjerë i autorit Ismail Kadare me titull Zhvillimi i letërsisë sonë 
në luftë me presionin borgjez e revizionist, ku ndër të tjera, shkruhet: 

një nga modelet revizioniste e kundërrevolucionare, libri Një ditë e 
Ivan Denisoviçit i Sollzhenicinit është shkruar me një gjuhë arkaike, më 
afër rusishtes së vjetër se të sotmes. Po kështu idoli tjetër
kundërrevolucionar, romani Doktor Zhivago i Pastërnakut të kujton
vende-vende psallmet e vjetra Ambiguiteti i shkrimtarëve të tillë
reaksionarë si Fishta, Koliqi e Konica, të cilët bashkuan në vetvete
liberalizmin më të skajshëm me konservatorizmin më të skajshëm, është 
një shembull i qartë për këtë. Sështë e rastit që Konica, ky bej në 
shërbim të mbretërisë arkaike shqiptare, ishte i afërt me rrethet moderniste
dekadente evropiane, madje edhe mecenat i tyre

Një vend i rëndësishëm i është kushtuar këtë numër botimit të 
materialit me titull Ecuria akademike e shkencëtarit Xhevat Lloshi, të hartuar me pjesë të zgjedhura nga artikujt e këtij autori vetëm në gazetën 
Drita.

Në vëmendje të këtij numri janë edhe disa reagime të shumta nëpërmjet
postës elektronike që kanë ardhur në adresë të revistës ars nga Shabi
Dragaj, Safete Rugova, Flori Bruqi etj. Në disa prej këtyre emailave
kërkohet mbyllja e revistës ars, ndalimi i shitjes së saj në Kosovë, 
apo edhe kërcënohet me arrestim nëse shkel në tokën kosovare kryeredaktori 
i ars-it, Irhan Jubica. Këto kërcënime që bëhen në emër të 40
intelektualëve nga Kosova, për disa prej të cilëve thuhet se janë të 
vrarë në luftën e vitit 1999, si dhe të një operativisti të SHIK-ut, 
motivohen me përdhosjen që u është bërë figurave eminente të kombit shqiptar, pra shkrimtaret me ne ze te gjitha kohrave duke filluar nga i madhi Isamail Kadare, Akademik Rexhep Qosja, Mendela i Kosoves -Adem Demaçi, Ali
Podrimja,Prof.dr.Ali Aliu, e shume  shkrimtare te tjere ne Shqiperi,
Kosove, Maqedoni  etj. Revista letrare shqiptare ars, e cila po 
punon për verifikimin e adresave dhe personave që fshihen pas tyre, deri tani 
ka identifikuar një person si autorin e këtyre mesazheve, emrin dhe
përshkrimin e të cilit do ta bëjë publik numrin e ardhshëm.

Mbi panoramën e zhvillimeve të kohëve të fundit në letërsinë dhe 
kulturën shqiptare, Blendi Kraja boton artikullin Sakatimi i mendimit 
shqiptar.

Ndërsa në lidhje me mospjesmarrjen e botuesve nga Kosova në Panairin e
Librit që u mbajt në fillim të muajit gusht në Ulqin, në këtë numër të
revistës ars botohen reagimet:
Abdullah Zeneli: Ku ishin botuesit e Shqipërisë dhe Kadareja deri më 
tash?
Shaban Peraj: Zbuluesi Toçi ua mbylli portat e Ulqinit botuesve nga
Kosova!

Rubrikat e përhershme paraqesin:
seriozisht nga Ardian Marashi: Artisti, sipas Albert Camus
premisa nga Katerina Xukaro: Maria Antonieta Mana, naiviteti që të
mallëngjen
fjalorth nga Gazmend Krasniqi: Nuk besoj te dija e lexuesit
 arbërisht nga Mario Bellizzi: Fjalë të urta dhe gjëegjëza 
arbëreshe
refuzim nga Ardian Ndreca: Spijuna artista apo artista spijuna?
 qiell i përtejmë nga Jozef Radi: Intervistë me përkthyesin dhe
studiuesin e letërsisë shqipe Robert Elsie: Shqiptarët nuk duan më
letërsi burgu
poezi gjermane përkthyer nga Ferdinand Laholli: Poezi nga Rosmarie
Schulak (shoqëruar me origjinalin gjermanisht).
poezi nanglisht përkthyer nga Blendi Kraja: Poezi nga Patricia 
Pogson
(shoqëruar me origjinalin në anglisht).
 mbishkrim përkthyer nga Laura Shimili: Vazhdon botimi i librit
Letërsia dhe e Keqja nga George Bataille me pjesën e dytë të 
kapitullit Bota e gëzuar e Kafkës

Ndër esetë dhe artikujt e tjerë, veçojmë:
Mentor Haliti: Miqësimi me poezinë dhe një udhëtim nëpër Unmikistan
Dominique Dolmieu: Liza në vendin e mëllenjave
Rosa Montero: Çmenduri e logjikës
Robin Morgan: Një kritikë feministe mbi shkëmbimin, inkuadruar në
rubrikën e re Shyrtime, në të cilën nis botimi (me të drejtat 
ekskluzive të ars-it për gjuhën shqipe) i librit Për  dhurimin. Një kritikë
feministe mbi shkëmbimin të autores Genevieve Vaughan.

Krijimtaria shqipe këtë numër prezantohet me autorët: Shazim Mehmeti,
Gazmend Krasniqi, Anila Xhekaliu, Jozefina Kiçi, Shani Pnishi, Brixhilda Ndini dhe Mejreme Goçi, ndërsa krijimtaria e huaj me autorët: Woody 
Allen, Grazia Verasani, Rosa Montero, Rosmarie Schulak dhe Patricia Pogson.

Përkthimet e këtij numri janë realizuar nga: Gilmana Bushati, Arben
Idrizi, Ferdinand Laholli, Albana Kozeli, Blendi Kraja dhe Laura 
Shimili dhe Anila Xhekaliu.

Një vend i veçantë i është kushtuar në këtë numër publikimit të librave
ars të botuar kohët e fundit nga revista, si dhe njoftimit paraprak për
shtimin e numrit të faqeve nga 40 në 60.

----------


## Sokoli

revista letrare shqiptare “*ars*” dhe Ndërmarrja Botuese “*Gjon Buzuku*” 

Me rastin e 600-vjetorit të lindjes së Skënderbeut 
me rastin e 450-vjetorit të botimit të “Mesharit” të Gjon Buzukut 
me rastin e 15-vjetorit të themelimit të Ndërmarrjes Botuese “Buzuku” 
me rastin e 10-vjetorit të themelimit të Pen-Club ORANA 
shpallin 
Konkurs letrar për vitin 2005 
për: 

• Roman 
Çmimi I – 2,000 Euro 
Çmimi II – 1,500 Euro 
Çmimi III – 1,000 Euro 

• Tregim 
Çmimi I – 300 Euro 
Çmimi II – 200 Euro 
Çmimi III – 100 Euro 

• Ese 
Çmimi I – 300 Euro 
Çmimi II – 200 Euro 
Çmimi III – 100 Euro  


Tekstet pjesmarrëse duhen dorëzue në këto adresa: 

ars 
ars@arsalbania.com, Kutia postare 1526, Tiranë, Shqipni, +355692132186 
BUZUKU 
buzuku@hotmail.com, buzuku@yahoo.com 

Tekstet pjesmarrëse kanë me u botue në revistën “ars”. 





*Statusi, platforma dhe organizimi i konkursit letrar ars-buzuku 2005:*  

• Konkursi ars-buzuku asht nji konkurs letrar me status kombëtar. 

• Konkursi letrar ars-buzuku ka për qëllim nxjerrjen në pah të vlerave ma të mira të letërsisë bashkëkohore shqiptare nëpërmjet nxitjes të talenteve të vërteta letrare. 

• Konkursi synon me njisue sistemet e vlerësimit t’letërsisë shqiptare kudo ku ajo krijohet, në përpjekje për me ndërtue nji tribunë të ligjërimit letrar të pranuem prej shkrimtarëve shqiptarë. Kjo ka me u krye me anë të gjykimit estetik tue përdorë motivacionin për çdo vlerësim. 

• Konkursi ars-buzuku mundëson njohjen e ndërsjelltë të tekstit letrar si dhe komunikimin mes autorëve shqiptarë në tanë botën. 

• Pjesmarrësve dhe lexuesve ka me ju dhanë mundësia me u njohë me të tana tekstet konkuruese, nëpërmjet botimit në vazhdimsi në revistën ars. 

• Tekstet pjesmarrëse, në çfarëdo forme të shkrueme të gjuhës shqipe, duhen dorëzue në dy kopje fizike plus nji kopje në disketë ose në cd, me shënimin “për konkursin ars-buzuku”. 

• E drejta e konkurrimit i takon çdo autori shqiptar, pavarsisht vendit ku ai jeton e krijon. 

• Tekstet pjesmarrse nuk duhet të jenë publikue në asnji formë ma përpara. 

• Afati i mbylljes së konkurrimit asht data 15 gusht 2005. 

• Përveç vlerës financiare të shpallun ma parë, fituesve u jepet si trofe nji vepër arti origjinale. 

• Konkuruesit gëzojnë të drejtën me i shprehë opinionet e tyne në lidhje çmimet në revistën “ars”. 

• Juria ka 5 anëtarë ku secili ka të drejtën e vetëm nji vote. 


Me hollësi të tjera në lidhje me konkursin keni me u njohë në numrin e ardhshëm të revistës “ars”.

----------

